# Tica Dolphin(UGSA TC3) vs. OM Cape point heaver?



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Hmmmm.....I just saw that there is a new Tica out there (TC3 Dolphin UGSA12XH2S). It is rated 6-12oz. instead of the older model UEHA which was only available in a heavy version rated 4-10oz. Anyone out there use it yet? Which rod will be better? 
http://www.jamestackle.com/ticadolphin_surf.htm
I want this rod to handle 8 + bait well. I was about to buy the Cape Point Special, but I know that the Ticas are suppose to be light and I'm hoping that these new ones should not have the guide problems that plagued the earlier ones since they have fuji guides. Durability is important to me.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*make sure you actually hold a tica dolphin...*

I have a 9ft M/H rated up to 6oz Dolphin. It is really nothing more than 3 oz rod. Very lite in the hand but I really can can only use it for pier fishing or lite wave surf fishing because It has touble throwing anything over 2oz. Works for me in what I use it for but too light for a serious surf rod. Should only cast plugs in the surf....
That does not say that if you get a longer rod it would be the same but mine is very lite with little to no power for being rated up to 6oz...
just my $.02


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

I've got 2 of the 9' spinning rods rated 1/2-3oz and I'm pretty happy with them. The rod throws 3 pretty well, and will actually handle 4 when it has to without lobbing. I bought it for a light striper rod and it'll be throwing 2oz most of the time, but I've got it matched with a shimano 3500 baitrunner and it's been handling 4oz+bait and up to 10lb blue cats regularly. So far so good as far as the guides handling braid. The reel seat doesn't fit up with my baitrunners very well for some reason, but some strategically placed electrical tape has it tightened up for now until I take the time to find a better solution.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I wish I could say. I just got my first Tica's this winter from eBay and its been too darned cold / wet to try them out yet. I know the Cape Points are about $20 more than the dolphins and they look REEL nice if ya know what I mean. I have had 12' XH CP in my hand it was fairly hvy but lighter than my fiberclass crew. 

I have the solution ... buy them both!


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

At the end of the day, I think the extra $20.00 is worthit. I think the OM series rod are the best factory shelf rods you can get . I own OM 12,11,10.I haven't bought the new one beacuse I heard the BPS folks are thinking of adding a 13ft cape point special in the future so I am waiting for that model to come out. I like the cape point special, it is light compare to the traditional OM12.
However, you have to get comforatble with the butt because there is no type of wrapping at all, you are getting alconite guides which are suppose to be better than the original OM 12 and that new snap on reel seat(I forget the brand). If you are a conventional guy you would have to invest in a reel clamp. All these new mods make a lighter rod, but it's still the same blank. I think what's imporant is the tensil strength of the blank. You want to feel confident if you sling 8NBait its going to get you there with no guides flying off your rod. 

PS. That cobalt blue color is cool.

Good luck with the decision and Tight lines

Tarp


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*rod wrap?*

Ok, I'm finally picking the Cape Point, but I will need to put some sort of wrap on the rod since I'll put it in a rod holder and i don't want to scratch and weaken the blank....also just like the idea of having something to grip even though i wear gloves. Which kind of thin tape or rod wrap would someone recommend to not mess with the aerodynymics of the rod too much?


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

I think some of the guys in earlier threads have mentioned using the heat shrink rod wrap. If you do a search on the OM Cape point special you'll find some helpful info. Otherwise shoot me a PM and I will give you a name or two.

Tarp


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

What do u think of wrapping it in this rod wrap from bass pro?
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=44516&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

or where do u get shrink wrap?


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

I try to send you a PM buy your box is full. You need to clear out a few messages.


Tarp


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

my inbox is now cleaned out.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Get the heat shrink. You won't regret it.
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1913/cat/500/ppuser/14103
this belongs to Newsjeff, and I have the same wrap on one of my customs.
Chapa


----------

